# Film et étui de protection iPad 3



## Vladimok (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Quel film de protection écran et étui me conseillez-vous ?

Vu que l'ipad 3 chauffe, ni y a t-il pas un risque pour l'écran avec une protection écran (risque de collage).

Même question pour un étui, ni y a t-il pas un risque d'endommagement pour la batterie ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Mai 2012)

tout dépend de la matière de l'étui... mais en générale ce sont des élastomères, donc pas de soucis avec la température, à moins que ton ipad dépasse les 100 - 120°C (et dans ce cas, tu as un gros souci).


----------



## Vladimok (3 Mai 2012)

Je ne pense pas que l'ipad atteigne les 100 degré.

Et au niveau des films ecrans ?


----------

